# Extracurricular Activities?



## Jllbtvs (Jul 19, 2012)

I am on my last year of High School and I only have done one thing extra curricular I was wondering If I was alone on this...
I haven't even done any Athletics either...


----------



## Jllbtvs (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies much appreciated Ha Ha...


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

If volunteering and martial arts count as extra curricular activities. Then yes I have only done 2.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I only did one extra curricular each year. I was on the badminton team from grade 7-11. In grade 12 I decided to coach the "Under 13" team instead of playing (it was getting way too competitive at my level!). This ended up being brilliant because on my university applications I had a really legit leadership role to boast about. Then again you don't explain why you're concerned about it so I'm just guessing you're talking about how it effects post-high school.


----------



## Jllbtvs (Jul 19, 2012)

seafolly said:


> I only did one extra curricular each year. I was on the badminton team from grade 7-11. In grade 12 I decided to coach the "Under 13" team instead of playing (it was getting way too competitive at my level!). This ended up being brilliant because on my university applications I had a really legit leadership role to boast about. Then again you don't explain why you're concerned about it so I'm just guessing you're talking about how it effects post-high school.


Well I was just wondering if i was the only person who didn't do much extra curricular activity. I mean of course I am not just wanted to know if anyone on here. and yes I am concerned about after high school with no accomplishments, resumes, college applications and things like that.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

High school extracurricular activites get you college extracurricular activities. College extracurricular activities get you the job.

I only did cross country and a year of track in high school and I think it's really hurting me today at university.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

last time i did any activites was six seven years ago i had boxing swiming, basketball and flag football...


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't say I've noticed what I did or didn't do in high school making much of an impact beyond university applications. I worked with my university's student newspaper and didn't even mention that I had been involved with my high school paper once. I mean, I did a ton of volunteering and stuff but that was roughly ten years ago and nothing I'd bother putting on a resume today.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't do anything during high school . Guess it didn't hurt me too much since I got into colleges and everything.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well i was in the yearbook staff during my junior year. Easy peazy work, just take pictures of action shots, etc. OR any sport would look good probably. Best to talk to the school counselor and sort it out.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't do any extracurriculars during high school. I tried to join a few clubs but just ended up leaving because I didn't really know anyone and they just felt kind of awkward. I do volunteer work at my University now and am hoping to join a few other sessions and workshops more often here.


----------

